# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  CIA, skenar ogurzi për Greqinë

## brooklyn2007

Për një makth me revolta të përgjakshme në Greqi dhe skena si ato që u zhvilluan në Argjentinë para disa vitesh paralajmëron investitorët e huaj Agjensia e Qendrore e Informacionit, CIA.

Revolta dhe fenomenet e përgjakshme të dhunës do të kenë një përshkallëzim të dukshëm sa më shumë që rriten masat financiare të qeverisë për përballimin e krizës, nënvizohet në raportin e saj.

Sipas mediave greke që analizojne raportin, pavarësisht diplomacisë ekonomike që ushtron FMN në Greqi me parashikime kurajoze në mënyrë që të mos humbasë kapitalet e dhëna borxh, shërbimet sekrete të SHBA shprehen hapur se ditët më të vështira janë përpara dhe reagimet e ashpra sociale do të bllokojne zbatimin e programit të politikës ekonomike duke çuar në revolta të përgjakshme dhe bastisje.

Sindikatat greke kanë reaguar ndaj masave të reja financiare, por deri tani grevat kishin një ndikim të kufizuar ndaj qëllimit të qeverisë për të zbatuar reformat. Një rritje e protestave të gjera do të mund të vinte në dyshim aftësinë e qeverisë të zbatonte reformat dhe synimet e saj për buxhetin, por gjithashtu do të çonte në revolta ose dhunë, thuhet në raport.

Gjithashtu vihet në dukje se në vitin e kaluar borxhi grek shkaktoi presion të madh tek Eurozona dhe lindi problematikën nëse një vend anëtar mund të përjashtohet prej saj apo mund ta braktisë me dëshirën e vet monedhën e përbashkët.

Greqia vërtet po zbaton reformat e duhura, por pyetja është se sa e aftë do të jetë që ti vazhdojë ato sepse parashikimet e tregjeve botërore janë të zymta dhe revolta popullore do të rritet në maksimum, përfundon raporti.   

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=211439&ref=fp

----------


## Hyllien

Normale, lekët Frëngu në një farë mënyrë apo tjetër do i marë se smund të lej bilionat në tavolinë se Greku bëri rrumpallë. E ta mendosh që për vite me rradhë patën celsat e ekonomisë EuropianoLindore, andej kalonin fondet, politikat cdo gjë. Kshu është kur e ke mendjen tek Himara e tek budallalliqet e tjera historike që mësojnë në shkollë. Tani le ta marin dhe kët Gaxojanisin nga Amerika e ta vejnë në krye kur të vi koha për tu kollitur.

----------


## xfiles

Nice going, pres me padurim diçka te tille.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Nice going, pres me padurim diçka te tille.


As the world turns  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Milkway

> Nice going, pres me padurim diçka te tille.


Sa me pare aq me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alti Elezi

Po jo mer daj se ja fut kot Topi.
Ngelen planet e CIA-s,per ti zbulu Topi dhe kush ja ka dhene kete informacion.
Mgjth,cka nuk ben vaki,por nuk e besoj.

----------


## qeveriablu

Brooklyn  :breshka: jo qe thot CIA e verteton ate thenien qe "Populli i deshperuar eshte popull i rrezikshem" por kjo qe mund ti ndodh njerezve te rendomet ne Greqi eshte vetem dem kolateral.Loja e vertet luhet ne tjeter fushe ate te financave :

Greqia ne numra :

        Bpn 3% (me i ulti ne europ)
        Bpn :230 milard euro
        Borxhi publik:340 miliard euro
        Te ardhura vjetore per qeverin:40 miliard euro
        Borxhi per nje Grek:30.000 euro
        papunesia:16 %

Me keto shifra vetem zoti mund ti shpetoj cka nga interesi nacional Shqipetare(perjashto emigranet) eshte i mirseardhur.Thjesht shteti Grek nuk mund te kthej Borxhin ne lartesi e 140 % te Bpn e vetmja zgjidhje eshte reprogramimi i ketij borxhi gjigand nga UE.Por edhe kjo eshte vetem vazhdim i agonise.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Greqia mund ti shpetoje borxheve vetem duke shitur asetet shteterore. Madje vetem 20% te tyre, por kjo gje eshte perjashtuar nga politikanet greke deri me tani. Persa i perket emigranteve shqiptare ky perben lajm te keq. Te mos harrojme qe jane rreth 1 milione bashkeqytetare tanet ne ate vend. Megjithate nuk mendoj se Greqia do tia dale mbane vete qe te shlyeje borxhin. Do ti duhet patjeter te gjeje menyra te reja qe te rifinancoje kete borxh. Ky shkrim per CIA-an  ka ardhur nga gazetat greke dhe mund te jete thjesht edhe nje presion mbi qeverine greke qe te perdore menyrat e tjera per te reduktuar borxhet

----------


## Hyllien

> Greqia mund ti shpetoje borxheve vetem duke shitur asetet shteterore. Madje vetem 20% te tyre, por kjo gje eshte perjashtuar nga politikanet greke deri me tani. Persa i perket emigranteve shqiptare ky perben lajm te keq. Te mos harrojme qe jane rreth 1 milione bashkeqytetare tanet ne ate vend. Megjithate nuk mendoj se Greqia do tia dale mbane vete qe te shlyeje borxhin. Do ti duhet patjeter te gjeje menyra te reja qe te rifinancoje kete borxh. Ky shkrim per CIA-an  ka ardhur nga gazetat greke dhe mund te jete thjesht edhe nje presion mbi qeverine greke qe te perdore menyrat e tjera per te reduktuar borxhet


Jo ka dhe një mënyrë tjetër, por kjo lëvizje do ta conte orën e apokalipsit njerëzor në 1 minut, pra do ja kalonte pa frikë dhe periudhës kur u bënë testimet atomike të H-Bombave ku më duket vajti 2. Dhe arësyeja është ajo që njihet si "systemic risk"(edhe pse term që përdoret më tepër në ekonomi), një risk që rritet proporcionalisht me forcat që shtyjnë për globalizim në këtë rast.

Greqia mund të thotë, borxhin ma paguan Rusia dhe lidhet politikisht me ta_(një eksperiment i tillë Rusi e bëri me Islandën, kur Anglia kërkoi dëmshpërblim nga ta dhe NATO u menderos nga frika)._ Një gjë të tillë do bëjnë dhe hajnat tona kur ta falimentojnë shtetin, se edhe ne me borxhet nuk jemi shumë mirë. Kjo detyrimisht do krijonte një klimë të tmerrshme në botë.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Qytetaret greke duhet qe te kerkojne ardhjen ne pushtet te forcave te qendres se djathte, sepse vetem ata mund ta shpetojne vendin nga katastrofa.

Te majtet shfrytezuan nje vrasje te policise dhe e ndezen vendin ne flake, prej seciles ata ngrohen duart dhe shfrytezuan rastin te fitojne zgjedhjet.
Mirepo dardha e ka bishtin prapa dhe te majtet treguan ne vazhdimesi se ata vetem dijne te shkaktojne kriza dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te japin rrugezgjidhje.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Qytetaret greke duhet qe te kerkojne ardhjen ne pushtet te forcave te qendres se djathte, sepse vetem ata mund ta shpetojne vendin nga katastrofa.
> 
> Te majtet shfrytezuan nje vrasje te policise dhe e ndezen vendin ne flake, prej seciles ata ngrohen duart dhe shfrytezuan rastin te fitojne zgjedhjet.
> Mirepo dardha e ka bishtin prapa dhe te majtet treguan ne vazhdimesi se ata vetem dijne te shkaktojne kriza dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te japin rrugezgjidhje.


Ti flet percart apo si? Nuk e di ti qe kjo krize i eshte lene peshqesh Papandreut nga e djathta kur ishte ne pushtet? Eshte njelloj sikur te thuash qe per krizen ekonomike qe po perjeton ende Amerika e ka fajin Obama.

----------


## landi45

ishalla behet siq thote cia 
se dua qe te vijne refugjate ne shqiperi grekrit 
qe ti trajtojme siq na trajtojne

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ti flet percart apo si? Nuk e di ti qe kjo krize i eshte lene peshqesh Papandreut nga e djathta kur ishte ne pushtet? Eshte njelloj sikur te thuash qe per krizen ekonomike qe po perjeton ende Amerika e ka fajin Obama.


In 2004, Eurostat, the statistical arm of the European Commission, after an audit performed by the New Democracy government, revealed that the budgetary statistics on the basis of which Greece joined the European monetary union (budget deficit was one of four key criteria for entry), had been massively under-reported by the previous Greek government (mostly by not recording a large share of military expenses - although it was claimed that the differences were due to accounting practices, i.e., recording expenses when material was received rather than when ordered).[16]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Greece

----------


## brooklyn2007

> In 2004, Eurostat, the statistical arm of the European Commission, after an audit performed by the New Democracy government, revealed that the budgetary statistics on the basis of which Greece joined the European monetary union (budget deficit was one of four key criteria for entry), had been massively under-reported by the previous Greek government (mostly by not recording a large share of military expenses - although it was claimed that the differences were due to accounting practices, i.e., recording expenses when material was received rather than when ordered).[16]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Greece


Problemet financiare te Greqise e kane zanafillen tek qeveria e djathte qe ishte ne pushtet para kesaj te sotmes. Ke gjithandej informacione ne lidhje me fshehjet e te dhenave financiare qe ka bere ish-qeveria e atehereshme. Mos na u lodh kot tani duke kerkuar ne Google"fakte" te reja. Gjithsesi tema eshte informacionet qe jep Cia dhe jo kush parti e ka fajin.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Problemet financiare te Greqise e kane zanafillen tek qeveria e djathte qe ishte ne pushtet para kesaj te sotmes. Ke gjithandej informacione ne lidhje me fshehjet e te dhenave financiare qe ka bere ish-qeveria e atehereshme. Mos na u lodh kot tani duke kerkuar ne Google"fakte" te reja. Gjithsesi tema eshte informacionet qe jep Cia dhe jo kush parti e ka fajin.


Simitis is largely known in Greece for his political philosophy which is known as Eksynchronismos ("modernization") which focuses on extensive public investment and infrastructure works as well as economic and labor reforms. Simitis is credited by his supporters with overcoming chronic problems of the Greek economy and thus achieving the admittance of Greece into the Eurozone. During the period of his governance, official data presented inflation as having decreased from 15% to 3%, public deficits diminished from 14% to 3%, GDP increasing at an annual average of 4% and factual labor incomes having increased at a rate of 3% per year. However, the macroeconomic data presented by Simitis' government were called into question by an audit performed by the successor government of New Democracy in 2004. Eurostat concluded in 2006 that the public deficit of the Greek economy amounted to 6,1% in 2003, more than double the percentage presented by Simitis' government.[1] The results of the audit concluded that the PASOK administration used different accounting methods, especially for calculating the military expenses during its term. The government of New Democracy used the revised data as a means to criticize the previous government for incompetent economic policy and a falsification of an economic indicator, namely the public deficit, which among other criteria was used as a basis on which Greece was accepted into the Eurozone. PASOK contested the accusations and claimed that 2006 Eurostat changes to the system of defense expenditure calculation [2] legitimized the practices of the Simitis government. New Democracy responded that the defense expenditures covered by those changes constituted only a small part of much more substantial expenditures that were fraudulently concealed by the PASOK government. Whether Simitis' government conducted any unconventional handling of Greek fiscal data continues to be a hotly contested issue between the two political parties.

A major issue during Simitis' tenure concerned corruption, which has become endemic in Greek public life. Simitis rejected New Democracy's bills for accountability and transparency with regards to governmental expenditure and decisions [3], and New Democracy leader Kostas Karamanlis accused Simitis during a parliamentary plenum of being an "archpriest of cronyism", referencing the index of the NGO Transparency International. However, Greece's position has fallen by 5 places[citation needed] in the same index during the New Democracy government. Four years later Karamanlis himself admitted that he exagarated and that he never doubted Simitis' honesty [4].

Many large-scale infrastructure projects were carried out or begun during the so-called 'era of Eksychronismos', such as the new "Eleftherios Venizelos" Athens International Airport, the Rio-Antirio bridge, the Athens Metro, or the Egnatia Odos.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costas_Simitis

----------


## xfiles

mjaft o dydrinas me copy paste se u be bajate.
kush po e can koken ketu se kush e kishte fajin te majtet apo te djathet, po si nuk ka mundesi te largohemi njehere nga politika.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> mjaft o dydrinas me copy paste se u be bajate.
> kush po e can koken ketu se kush e kishte fajin te majtet apo te djathet, po si nuk ka mundesi te largohemi njehere nga politika.


Po largohu se s'po te therret askush me detyrim. Perderisa eshte hapur nje teme e tille, gjithsecili eshte i lire qe te jape mendimin e tij.

----------


## qeveriablu

> Greqia mund ti shpetoje borxheve vetem duke shitur asetet shteterore. Madje vetem 20% te tyre, por kjo gje eshte perjashtuar nga politikanet greke deri me tani. Persa i perket emigranteve shqiptare ky perben lajm te keq. Te mos harrojme qe jane rreth 1 milione bashkeqytetare tanet ne ate vend. Megjithate nuk mendoj se Greqia do tia dale mbane vete qe te shlyeje borxhin. Do ti duhet patjeter te gjeje menyra te reja qe te rifinancoje kete borxh. Ky shkrim per CIA-an  ka ardhur nga gazetat greke dhe mund te jete thjesht edhe nje presion mbi qeverine greke qe te perdore menyrat e tjera per te reduktuar borxhet


Greqia ka disa mundesi sjellje ne kete situate.Refinancimi i borxheve(cka do te ndodh)dhe hapi tjeter eshte dalja nga Eurozona(kthimi i Drahmise).

Elitet politike te UE nuk do lejojne daljen nga Eurozona te Greqise ne ate menyre shume lehte do filloje efekti domino.Ne fund te fundit as Greqia nuk do dalje nga euro.Nuk jane te cmendur te bejne ate ndersa vendet tjera nuk kane mekanizma te perjashtojne Greqine.
Problemi eshte ky:Ne kete situate qe gjindet Greqia nuk i ndihmon gati asgje shkurtimi i te dhenave publike problemi qendron ne borxhin gjigand ne vlere 140% te Bpn qe me kamate 6% qe paguajn tani i bie qe qeveria Greke ndan 20% te ardhurave vjetore vetem per te paguar kamata (Kryegjeja as qe flitet per te kthyer) .Problemi eshte qe shteti grek eshte josolvent cka pa "fondin stabilizues" Greket ne moment do te shpallnin bankrot.
Cka ndodh neqoftese kthejn drahmin -qe ne diten epare do te humbte vleren 50%-70% .Kjo automatikisht do te thonte rritje te atij borxhi min.50% .

Ky scenario me kthimin e valutes se meparshme do te thote qe borxhi i tanishem prej 340 mil.euro qe 85 % eshte nga kreditoret e jashtem 290 mil.euro .Kjo shifer prej 290 mil.euro ne vend te 99 mil.drahmi do te rritej minimum 150.mil.drahmi qe me Bpn te pandryshuar ky borxh do te rritej nga 120 % ne 190% qe me borxhin e mbrendshem do te behej 200% qe do te thote litarin ne qafe shtetit Grek.

edhe matematika e thjeshte tregon qe ky borxh nuk munde te kthehet edhe nese Greqia rri ne eurozone ose del.Thjesht bankat gjermane dhe franceza duhet fshire ne mase borxhet qe mos ti humbin tjerat lexo: ti lejojn te marrin fryme.

Lexo ashtu lexo keshtu thjesht Greqia do kaloje 15-20 vite recesion dhe jostabilitet ekonimik qe sjell ajo qe nga kendi jone nuk eshte qe do na vije keq... si thote populli gjithcka kthehet

----------


## qeveriablu

> Ti flet percart apo si? Nuk e di ti qe kjo krize i eshte lene peshqesh Papandreut nga e djathta kur ishte ne pushtet? Eshte njelloj sikur te thuash qe per krizen ekonomike qe po perjeton ende Amerika e ka fajin Obama.


Te gjithe qeverite Greke jane fajtore per borxhin extreem dhe deficitin buxhetor.Qeveria e meparshme e djathte vetem fshehu mashtroi shifrat per UE .
Problemi eshte edhe politik cila shtrese do paguaj me shume .Politikanet greke do te mundohen qe shumicen e borxhit ta kthejne punetoret .Ne Greqi sindikatat jane te forta dhe ketu lindin shkendijat e para te konfliktit.Pak ironi ndoshta nuk eshte keq edhe nje lufte qytetare Greke mbas asaj lufte askush nuk do kerkoje me kthimin e borxheve.Greket kane pervoje ne pune te tilla.

----------


## FreeByrd

You guys are giving me the Blues. Makes me think human evolution has come to a point where only the economists can point the direction to solving all the problems of the human species. They are our global Medicine Men who work their magic to dictate and lead us to the Promised Land. 

I wonder how those Holy Men will solve the problem of that approaching asteroid that some black day will hold Mother Earth in it's cross hairs?

___________________________________________


Ju djema jeni duke i dhënë mua Blues. Më bën të mendoj evolucionit njerëzor ka ardhur në një pikë ku vetëm ekonomistët mund të tregojnë drejtimin për zgjidhjen e të gjitha problemeve të llojeve të njeriut. Ata janë Men globale tonë Mjekësisë, të cilët punojnë magji e tyre për të diktuar dhe të na çojnë në Tokën e Premtuar.

Pyes veten se si ata burra e Shenjtë do të zgjidhë problemin e që asteroid i afrohet se disa ditë të zezë do të mbajë Nëna Tokë në atë të qimeve kryq?

----------

